# Earthbath Hot Spot & Itch Relief



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried this? I bought a bottle to try and help Spunky's skin issues, which seem to be getting worse after some brief respite afforded by her raw diet.

It claims to soothe and rehydrate, and conditions with oatmeal, aloe and vitamin E. The ingredients are de-ionized water, natural conditioners, collodial oatmeal, aloe vera, vitamin E, tea tree oil. 

I'm really hoping it works. Her rashes are getting pretty bad, but I don't want to start her on steroids just yet.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Has anyone ever tried this? I bought a bottle to try and help Spunky's skin issues, which seem to be getting worse after some brief respite afforded by her raw diet.
> 
> It claims to soothe and rehydrate, and conditions with oatmeal, aloe and vitamin E. The ingredients are de-ionized water, natural conditioners, collodial oatmeal, aloe vera, vitamin E, tea tree oil.
> 
> I'm really hoping it works. Her rashes are getting pretty bad, but I don't want to start her on steroids just yet.



Just curious RMN, have you tried the Eqyss Microtek Medicated shampoo and spray yet?

I've heard lots of good things about it. 

Haven't tried Earthbath, but I'd be very interested in hearing how it works for you.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Coincidence, I finally found a store that carries Eqyss products today, but I decided not to try it.. it's VERY costly and I wasn't sure if it would work with her sensitive skin...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Coincidence, I finally found a store that carries Eqyss products today, but I decided not to try it.. it's VERY costly and I wasn't sure if it would work with her sensitive skin...


Eqyss shampoo and spray are great products. They are made to sooth sensitive skin and are worth the money. I have used their products on my dogs and horses and have had nothing but great results. I also have very sensitive skin and have found that it does not burn and makes my skin feel great.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I love the earthbath product line and i really like that it's gentle enough to use weekly.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

If she's got bad skin I'd hold off on putting any type of oatmeal on her. Even if it is shampoo. The oatmeal binds to the skin and hair and builds up. It doesn't completely wash out. That in turn starts to irritate the skin and can cause more damage than good...

Have you tried a coal and tar shampoo? Or maybe adding flax seed oil or pure salmon oil to her diet?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I've tried everything... I've tried oatmeal, coal and tar, fish oil, coconut oil, 28953 kibble blends, homecooked, raw, various kinds of medication from the vet. Nothing seems to help. 

I'll pick up some Eqyss when I next get a chance, though. Ow, my wallet >_<


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

have you tried emu oil? That stuff is awesome


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

No, I haven't tried it. I'm not sure where to get it. Is it expensive? Do you apply it directly?


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

You can get some from Natures Specialites.. It comes in a spray and you spray it on the affected areas... It works wonders. I use it on one dog at work and the red spots diminish by the time the dog goes home and he stops scratching... I mean it's not a permanent fix, but it helps out a lot... It just treats the symptoms...

http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/


----------

